# Another newbie



## mandycohls (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here, I have two shorthairs and I'm looking into getting a third, not sure what yet. The first two sort of "found" me, so I'm hoping it happens like that again. In any case I have lots of kitty questions and a few answers, so hopefully you don't mind me diving right in.

TTYL


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. There are many good people here with alot of knowledge!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...we're here to help whenever you need it :lol:. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! pets & purrs from my furrys to you and yours.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the cat forum.


----------

